# What to ship



## xxxxxsunny (Sep 8, 2008)

I am moving to Dubai in December. I have a few questions and I am hoping to get some guidance from this forum :

1) I am moving from Europe, should I move my furniture from here. I have some very nice Italian bed room suites and leather sofas or should I jus buy new stuff in Dubai. 

2) I do know that many drugs are banned in Dubai. Not sure what is available over the counter. Are laxatives easily available in Dubai . Is Ex-lax available in a pharmacy.

3) Is it easy to hire a personal driver in Dubai . Where can i hire a driver and how much does that cost. I will buy a car and would like to hire a driver if possible. Anything else that I need to know while hiring a driver.

4) Lastly my daughter is 14 and will accompany me to Dubai . Can she continue to stay in Dubai once she is 18 but is still studying in a Dubai college.

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sunny said:


> I am moving to Dubai in December. I have a few questions and I am hoping to get some guidance from this forum :
> 
> 1) I am moving from Europe, should I move my furniture from here. I have some very nice Italian bed room suites and leather sofas or should I jus buy new stuff in Dubai.
> 
> ...


_Hope this helps! _


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

sunny said:


> I am moving to Dubai in December. I have a few questions and I am hoping to get some guidance from this forum :
> 
> 1) I am moving from Europe, should I move my furniture from here. I have some very nice Italian bed room suites and leather sofas or should I jus buy new stuff in Dubai.
> 
> ...


There has been a recent thread about what things to ship and what not to ship. If you like your furniture, bring it. We haven't had a problem getting anything we need in Dubai. You can get laxatives. A daughter can be under your sponsorship until she gets married. It doesn't matter how old she is. Sons are different.


----------

